# Jewfish



## bump73 (Jun 13, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone else here targets jewfish when fishing?

I've just started to go for them in the last couple of monthe since the kingfish have moved out of parramatta river. So far i've managed to get 3 all from the same spot (land based) and using either a live tailor or just the front half of one, i use the tail end for bream. 

Anyone got any tips for getting big ones? the biggest i've mannaged so far is about 83 cm with another one at 60cm and just caught one on dusk today that went about 67cm Thinking of hitting up the northern beaches but haven't really done any beach fishing before, so if anyone has any advice it would be appreciated.

Ben


----------



## bigi (Jun 13, 2010)

you are in the wrong forum mate, try ifish or fishnet, how much u had to drink, lol


----------



## reptileKev81 (Jun 13, 2010)

I used to go fishing alot when I was younger and loved catching the Jewies!
Here is the first Jewie I ever caught




She was only a baby and I released her. I got her from a dinghy putting around port hacking (around yowie bay I think it was).

And here is the second one I caught.




Was caught at bundeena in the NSW national park off the jetty.
Bait used was a fillet of tailor which we had caught earlier using squid. Funny because we heard fresh squid was the best bait for jewfish. So we spent about 3 hours jigging for squid but didnt have much luck that night. Only caught 2 squid and was annoyed that it was taken by a tailor. But in the end that same tailor caught me that jewie


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jun 13, 2010)

if you wanna get the big jew fish full moon is apperantley the best jew fishing time depending on what live baits you have taylor and mullet get big ones, in the georges river at lambeth reserve if you can cast out into the deep hole using live herring or taylor you get monster jewfish


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 13, 2010)

always wanted to snare a jewie, currently i fish with ultra light gear for bream, flathead and whiteing the same gear with some modifications work for tailor, cod, trevally ect just using lures at the moment

what kind of gear are you using for the jewies, looking at getting a heavyer spin rod to throw some lures or jig some plastics/large blades around bridge pylons for them


----------



## bump73 (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm using an overhead setup, abu 6500c4 reel and a 7 1/2 ft rod with 30lb braid and 30lb flourocarbon leader. It's my rock fishing setup that i used to use chasing pelagics off the rocks. But with all the negative press about rock fishing the missus has put in place a rock fishing ban..


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 13, 2010)

bump73 said:


> I'm using an overhead setup, abu 6500c4 reel and a 7 1/2 ft rod with 30lb braid and 30lb flourocarbon leader. It's my rock fishing setup that i used to use chasing pelagics off the rocks. But with all the negative press about rock fishing the missus has put in place a rock fishing ban..


 
bugger about the ban, i have a brand new unused shimano t-curve kingmack overhead 8-12kg 7' i had it for over a year and still havent bought a reel for it, i did have jewies in mind and other live baiting escapades
what reel would you suggest i was thinking of running 30lbs braid as well as i have heard you dont need to be running huge poundages of braid like some people claim


----------



## bump73 (Jun 13, 2010)

I was looking for a new reel about 6mth ago and tried a couple of other overheads friends had, but had dramas with backlash with all of them so stuck with my abu and just got it serviced. I haven't had any problems whatsoever with casting with it. Would definately recommend it, i can cast a bait out just as far if not further than my mate with his 9ft spin rod setup. Only thing is i'd get the next size up which is the 7500 as it just feels a little bit small on the rod, mind you it's handled jewies, kingys and big blue groper. Apparently the okuma overheads are pretty solid i have a mate in QLD who swears by them but i'm yet to try one out.

Ben


----------



## reptileKev81 (Jun 13, 2010)

I used to use a shiman baitrunner. Great reel!


----------



## giglamesh (Jun 16, 2010)

im not a big fan of fishing with heavy gear. plus its more fun with light


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jun 16, 2010)

You can still target jewies during daylight hours, fish the turn of the tides, & find holes or structure that are holding baitfish. You can cover more ground using plastics or vibes too, give one spot a thorough going over, then move on if no hits. Plenty of by-catch this way too, flatties, big bream, tailor etc. Of course, this is pretty much only boat based. 

Land based, again try & find some structure that holds bait, bridge pylons etc. Remember jewies are a predatory fish, find the food & you're halfway there. 

I don't do much beach fishing these days, but I heard a recent report of a 30kg jew coming off Nth Curl Curl.


----------



## jinin (Jun 16, 2010)

a few times i have been fishing at bundeena, I have caught nothing like that, lol nice catch Kev!


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Over here we call them mulloway, this is my one and only from a couple of years ago at about105cm, dunno about over there but this is still considered a baby


Steve


----------



## Kenno (Jun 16, 2010)

Didnt realise we had so many fisho's here on APS, what a wonderful place its turning out to be... 

Here's my best, 33kg from the rocks.

giglamesh, I guess everythings relative, i dont enjoy using heavy gear for most species when technique and conditions permit, I do most of my fishing for Jew of the rocks, using large livebaits. Tipically the class of fish are larger, with the added bonus of running into things like sharks and other uglies. I use braid as i find mono has enough drag in the water to drown the bait. I normally use 40lb braid of the rocks and sometimes lighter on the beach. Ive been bricked enough times that i know not to go lighter but Ive also landed enough to deter me from going heavier. 

steve1, Down your way around southern WA and especially SA anything under 25-30kg is a bit of a baby, Great part of the world for fishing.


----------



## Tristan (Jun 16, 2010)

i spear fish i have not gone for jewfish yet i need a bigger spear gun, atm im using a mares 700mm pneumatic for around reef shelfs etc


----------



## giglamesh (Jun 16, 2010)

i have one 6000 reel that i rarely use spooled with 25pound braid coupled with a 6 to 10 kilo rod and most of my other gear is 1000 to 2500 reels with between 2 to 8lb braid. once you use braid your never going back to mono


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jun 16, 2010)

giglamesh said:


> once you use braid your never going back to mono


I'll second that. It has made a world of difference mainly to my lure flicking for flatties etc, but also trolling & live baiting.
I'm also now using flourocarbon leaders, still undecided if it's any better than standard mono though.


----------



## giglamesh (Jun 16, 2010)

i use fluorocarbon for everything except surface lures because it sinks it pulls the front of lure down whereas mono doesn't.


----------



## RushiesReptiles (Jun 16, 2010)

pro fished for 9 years. Main species was kingies, then jew... will spill all tips but take it from me.... Its All about rigs. PM me for any fishing tips... biggest jew 23kg on 12lb, biggest king 32 on 24kg in ten metres........rushies fushing tips..... lol


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Even though there called Mulloway here I prefer the name Jewfish, which is shortened from Jewel fish, for those who don't know, an opalish substance builds up inside the head of mulloway somewhere behind the eyes, as the fish grows older these jewels continue to grow in size. Many years ago professional fishos would go to the local and compare these jewels that they kept in old tobacco tins and the man that produced the biggest jewel would be accorded with the prestige he had rightfully earned and would get merrily drunk on the free booze that accompanied this said prestige They have in the past been made into jewelry and I believe attracted a rather substantial price.

Kenno mine was caught just North of Carnarvon and is my best fish to date, but yeah they've gotta be over 20kg to start getting in serious cred, mind you Ive put in some seriously long cold windy nights chasing Old Man Mulloway but he's a Wise old bastard and proves quite difficult to catch.

Yours is a cracker, but what's wrong with your arm

Steve


----------



## bongie555 (Jun 16, 2010)

the kingfish havent really all gone away, well maybe in the parramatta river but i wouldnt be too keen to eat anything out of there anyway but there are still quite a few resident kingies in the harbour and middle harbour left and you'll find they tend to be bigger fish. i know they are still around in pittwater, and the winter kings tend to be a lot fussier and smarter than usual but are definitely still around.
i spoke to peter leblang of estuary and river charters(gets on dave butfields show on fox a lot) a few weeks ago and he said the jewy winter run normally begins at the end of june ,beginning of aug, so now would be an ideal time to start targeting them. its a bit too bloody cold for me still so still now willing to brave it but good luck if anyone who else has a go, tight lines....


----------



## Kenno (Jun 17, 2010)

steve1 said:


> Yours is a cracker, but what's wrong with your arm
> 
> Steve


 
Not sure what you mean mate?


----------



## rayloz (Jun 17, 2010)

need fishing buddies i got a 3.4 mtr tinny 10 hp engine (its no bayliner) but does the job just fine ....(penrith area pm me


----------



## giglamesh (Jun 17, 2010)

Kenno said:


> Not sure what you mean mate?



its to big


----------



## Kenno (Jun 17, 2010)

rayloz said:


> need fishing buddies i got a 3.4 mtr tinny 10 hp engine (its no bayliner) but does the job just fine ....(penrith area pm me



Id be happy to come for a day out with you mate, what do you normally target? if its bass im in. I havent done any fishing in sydney since i moved here a couple years ago.


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 17, 2010)

going out with the mrs today to target some flattys first time fishing brissy so will post pics if we find any


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jun 17, 2010)

Kenno said:


> Not sure what you mean mate?


 

LOL It looks like your going to blow a bicep


----------



## XKiller (Jun 17, 2010)

The only way to catch the big jewfish u have to use kosher....

still as yet i have not cought one :'(


----------



## chicka (Jun 23, 2010)

bump73 said:


> Just wondering if anyone else here targets jewfish when fishing?
> 
> I've just started to go for them in the last couple of monthe since the kingfish have moved out of parramatta river. So far i've managed to get 3 all from the same spot (land based) and using either a live tailor or just the front half of one, i use the tail end for bream.
> 
> ...



hey mate , in the next couple of months we target jewies in the georges river on soft plastics. they are all in the 2kg-8kg range but still realli good fun on 4pnd braid. pm me if you want to catch up for a fish.
chicka


----------

